# Simone hanselmann (Alles auser Sex) 1 Pix



## Adler (7 Feb. 2007)

​


----------



## rise (7 Feb. 2007)

Schöne Collage...hat sie net mal bei GZSZ mitgespielt? Oder irre ich mich da?

Dankeschön!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Adler (7 Feb. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Schöne Collage...hat sie net mal bei GZSZ mitgespielt? Oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> Dankeschön!:thumbup: :thumbup:



*Hier mal ein kleiner Lebenslauf von Ihr *

_Simone Hanselmann wurde beim Modellwettbewerb „Gesicht '96“ entdeckt. Sie arbeitete anschließend als internationales Modell. Von 1998 bis 1999 spielte sie in der Serie Gute Zeiten – Schlechte Zeiten das bulimiekranke, schizophrene Modell Anna Meisner (auch Judith Unger und Susi).

Sie wirkte in zahlreichen Filmen, wie „Flashback – Mörderische Ferien“ und der Pilcher-Verfilmung „Flammen der Liebe“ mit. Neben Theaterauftritten war sie auch in einigen Serien, wie „Berlin, Berlin“, „Krista“ und „SOKO Kitzbühel“ zu sehen. Seit 2004 wirkt sie in der Serie „Schulmädchen“ mit.

Simone Hanselmann spielte eine der Hauptrollen in der Pro7-Serie „Alles außer Sex“._


----------



## topvbal (7 Feb. 2007)

In der Serie Schulmädchen war sie ja schon scharf, ...
Vielen Dank für die Collage


----------



## giftbox (7 Feb. 2007)

die is echt scharf mehr davon wär nicht schlecht


----------



## rise (7 Feb. 2007)

BigMowl schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein kleiner Lebenslauf von Ihr *
> 
> _Simone Hanselmann wurde beim Modellwettbewerb „Gesicht '96“ entdeckt. Sie arbeitete anschließend als internationales Modell. Von 1998 bis 1999 spielte sie in der Serie Gute Zeiten – Schlechte Zeiten das bulimiekranke, schizophrene Modell Anna Meisner (auch Judith Unger und Susi).
> 
> ...



Danke dir ausserdem für diese INFO:thumbup:


----------



## hajo (10 Feb. 2007)

Hatte sie schon wieder vergessen, danke schöne zusammenstellung


----------



## neopjl (10 Feb. 2007)

Excellent collage
Thanls a lot


----------



## katzenhaar (12 Feb. 2007)

Sehr hübsche Collage. Mehr davon!


----------



## fredclever (28 Sep. 2010)

Danke dafür.


----------



## mark lutz (29 Sep. 2010)

klasse collage danke dir


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2011)

Wirklich gut gemacht. Danke.


----------



## Punisher (26 März 2011)

sehr heiß


----------



## Lattenzaun (26 März 2011)

Immer wieder gern gesehen.


----------



## sahne1 (6 Feb. 2015)

Tolle Frau!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Feb. 2015)

Simone hat sehr sinnliche Brüste.


----------



## magnetfeld (24 Feb. 2015)

Dankeschön für das Bild


----------



## Rambo (30 Mai 2021)

Danke fürs Teilen!
:thx::thumbup:


----------

